# Bentley graduated!



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

I am in 4-H dog Obedience and Bentley and I graduated Tuesday!! Even though it is only 4-H it has helped a lot. With heel and ignoring other dogs. He also will stay in a sit or a down longer. Which I need on a walk when we pass another dog or something I like him to be sitting at my side so that way it is easier for me to control him if the other dog reacts. He got treats and a certificate. We still have class(start agility) until the Junior fair and the "actual" fair. 

On the way home, see that smile 









With his dog treats and certificate.









With his big "brother" Tank, who is also happy Bentley graduated because tank gets some of his treats.. Which Tank has a really bad hurt foot and even with that he is still all smiles.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Yay! Good job Bentley!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks!! My friends mom didnt get many command pics but she got a few with me in it.

Here is sit in a heel









Forward(he likes to hug my leg and I need to work on that before fair day)


----------



## sirius (Dec 15, 2010)

Congratulations and might I say, Bentley is one handsome boy. Love the coloring especially!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to both you and bentley. Your two boys are very handsome . Hope tank feels better.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Outstanding! Keep up the training. Good boy, Bentley


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks!!! I am very proud of him, He has a short attention span but kept focused on me a lot more than he usually would have!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

congrats!!!


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Bentley!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------

